# Choix du paiement carte bleue disparu...



## stéphane83 (27 Août 2014)

Salut,
Je ne sais pas si c'est récent ou pas mais l'option de paiement par CB n'est plus visible sur l'app store et iTunes Store.
Seules les cartes visa et master card semblent être disponibles.
Avez vous remarquez ce changement?


----------



## Gwen (28 Août 2014)

Non, je n'ai pas fait attention, mais en générale, une carte bleue est souvent une VISA ou une Master Card non ?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2014)

je viens de verifier effectivement c'est plus là
(et Apple a laissé le tuto  de début 2014 avec le picto CB )

ceci dit on rappelle que CB est  la propriété de....VISA
( ce qui explique en partie la prédominance  de visa  par rapport à master card)
et de moins en moins de banques (voire plus aucune)  ont des  cartes sans l'un ou l'autre


----------



## stéphane83 (28 Août 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> je viens de verifier effectivement c'est plus là
> (et Apple a laissé le tuto  de début 2014 avec le picto CB )
> 
> ceci dit on rappelle que CB est  la propriété de....VISA
> ...



Oui mais quand je vais dans visa la cb n'est plus acceptée.
Enfin la mienne est particulière elle n'est que cb (j'ai changé récemment).
C'était pour savoir si j'étais le seul donc visiblement y'a eu des modifications.


----------

